# WTT - July 2017



## MrsHudson

My DH and I decided to put ttc on hold for a bit after I suffered a mc two weeks ago. I am going on bcp next week and plan to stop in May and have a couple months to get a hang of my cycle, then ttc in July for our second (technically third) baby. 

I'm looking for ladies to join me and keep me company for the next, hopefully short, 6 months.


----------



## MrsHudson

DH surprised me and offered to use condoms instead. I'm happy to be hormone free!


----------



## ikaria

That's great! I'm not a fan of bcp either... I don't feel at ease with them, so we just use the pull out method.

OH and I are actually looking at trying to start TTC in August, so I guess we both have some waiting to do!

Are you planning to do anything else to 'prepare' in the mean time?

Also, I'm really sorry for your miscarriage. I can't even imagine how hard it is to go through something like that.


----------



## MrsHudson

Thanks for the reply ikaria! I took bcp for many years before I had ds and I didn't realize how hard they were on my body. Not to mention with the mc, I'd rather not add more hormones to my body. We would do pull out too but it's a little too risky for me haha. I know plenty of people who do it successfully though. 

Yes lots of waiting but I bet it will go fast! 

In the mean time I plan to get as healthy as possible. To eat better and get rid of harmful products in my home (within reason of course). And we want to get our office slowly cleared out so we can turn it into a nursery. We had bought crib and changing table before the mc and id like to get it out of the garage. How about you? Any plans? 

Thank you I appreciate that. It wasn't the right time but still devastating nonetheless.


----------



## mandaa1220

Hello! We're starting to TTC #2 in June... more like late June, as I'll start a cycle halfway through the month.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

OH and I are putting off TTC. Technically it's NTNP, what will be will be. But AF hasn't returned from DS and every HPT is negative. Ideally, if I don't get pregnant before then, we will actively try for a baby in the summer, when I am done with massage school.

Also there is a phase between 18 and 24 months where toddlers can become very clingy and needy, might be best to not have a newborn also in that phase. By June, LO will be 16 months :wacko:

I want to be in better shape and have more of an exercise routine in my life before/during TTC/pregnancy.


----------



## ikaria

Great, there's quite a few of us summer TTCers! :) The wait will be easier - or at least more entertaining :) I see you will all be TTC #2! Do you have any gender preferences for the second child, since you all already have one baby?

@MrsHudson - my plan is also to get as healthy as possible. I'm currently studying for my bar exam (another thing I need to finish before we TTC), and I'm spending all my time at home, not exercising and eating junk food while studying. So I can't wait for this to be over, so I can start exercising again (I feel like my muscles have turned into pure fat in the last few months, haha) and cooking my own meals! Also, OH and I need to finish renovating our place... It's going slower than we'd like, but we kind of expected that. We still have some time though, and we're pretty confident that we'll definitely be able to move back till the summer.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Hope your BAR goes well! Totally get it lol I eat junk when I'm studying too.

No preference, I would love a little girl for #2 but would be over the moon with two little boys. I think I will get a boy for #2


----------



## ikaria

I get what your saying. Whenever I think about gender I feel like it would be so awesome to have one of each, but then I remember - oooh, but how great would it be to see the dynamic between two siblings of the same gender! :) 

So, I don't really care about the gender at the moment. 

However! I must admit I have though about using the gender swaying diet for a specific gender, just so I could see if it actually works, haha :) Crazy scientist, I guess, haha. 

Right now everything connected to how a baby comes to be is really interesting to me (including how the gender is determined - since everything in the human body is there for a reason (or at least used to be), I kind of doubt the gender is purely incidental). This, of course, isn't helping my broodiness at all! :)

Plus, it seems like everyone around me is having babies! My best friend just gave birth to a perfect little boy three days ago.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

I have a friend on here that swayed for a girl and she has a little girl :)

And I swayed boy unintentionally...

Congrats to your friend! I bet she needs her house cleaned by a friend lol.

Do you do any contraception?


----------



## ikaria

Yeah, I would clean her house in a heartbeat, everyday, haha, just to spend time with the little munchkin! But, sadly, I have a really nasty cold at the moment, so I decided to wait until I'm healthy to meet the little guy. The mom is breastfeeding, so she told me the baby can't get sick in the first few days after birth because of some stuff in the milk (not sure), but I'm not taking any chances! :) Plus, the mom and the dad aren't breastfeeding, so they CAN get sick  I'll probably wait till after NY, just to be safe.

No, we're not using any contraception - just the pull out method. It's been working for us great for 10 years, so I don't see a reason for anything else. And if we do get an "oopsie", we'd still be very happy about it :)

Do you do any temping or opks? Will you be adjusting your bd to the times of supposed ovulation? Or just going with the flow?


----------



## DaisyDreamer

We are very "go with the flow" oriented. That's how we were blessed with DS.

But I still don't have my cycle back from BF so who knows if I'll even be able to get pg by then? We don't want to set ourselves up for disappointment.

Being in school though I would rather 
wait to get pg til closer to the finish line!


----------



## ikaria

How far along are you with your school?


----------



## DaisyDreamer

just finished the first of three quarters for massage, but I want to go on for two years after for my BA in education


----------



## vickyandchick

Hiya:wave:
I'm hoping we're going to TTC in July/August time depending on my cycle :)


----------



## ikaria

@DaisyDreamer - wow, massage, that's great! I totally get it about rather waiting to get pregnant until you're closer to finishing school though... OH and I have been wanting kids for sooo long (or so it feels, haha!), but we decided to wait until we have all our ducks in a row - finishing school, finding jobs, doing my bar, finish our place... But there always seems to be something going on! You can never be sure when the time is right. I guess it really depends on the person and the whole situation.

@vickyandchick - hi!!! My OH and I have the same plan, so hopefully we'll both get lucky the first time and be bump buddies! :)


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Anyone else here open to see what happens between now and TTC?

Of course not much for me until I get AF back, except wondering if I possibility caught on my first ovulation. 

Nightweaning has pretty much been halted, well I feel more comfortable night nursing here anyway. The bed is softer :)

Might be planning a 1000 mile move if not into Canada then Alaska!


----------



## ikaria

Wow, how come you're thinking of moving that far away?

As for being open to see what happens - as much as we'd be happy if I get pregnant before August, we kind of wish I don't, and we definitely won't be trying...


----------



## mandaa1220

We do not want to NTNP. Last time we did that, we got pregnant immediately. So it's not seeing what happens for us anymore! LOL I know what happens!

I really do not want another winter baby, so we'll definitely be waiting until June at the earliest.


----------



## KalonKiki

Mrs. Hudson I'm very sorry for your loss. I really hope that you get your beautiful rainbow baby this coming summer. :hugs:

Hey Daisy, it's good to see you hun! :wave:

Hello ladies, mind if I join you? The very earliest we'll be TTC #3 is probably September 2017 but I'm counting on September 2018 just to be safe. :flower:

Ikaria - I swayed :pink: successfully for my second baby! It was a lot of fun. I've been going back and forth about whether or not I want to sway again since DH and I both kind of want another girl but we'd be happy with either as we love our DS to pieces too and we plan to go team :yellow: for the whole pregnancy.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Hi Kiki!!

Ugh things with OH are in the flusher. So idk if we will be ttc this summer. I want another very bad but don't see myself getting my emotional needs met &#55357;&#56862;


----------



## KalonKiki

Oh no Daisy, I'm so sorry! I hope that things get better between you and your OH soon. :cry: :hugs:


----------



## Vickster1

Hi
We're going to try for our second baby starting in July. It happened first cycle last time so hopefully will be quick again.


----------



## MrsHudson

Hi to everyone that has joined! Sorry I kind of stopped coming here for a bit. DS is 20 months now and so so clingy. I've spent all day trying to get hI'm to nap in his crib that's never been an issue before. Right now, DH and I don't really have sex all that often. He works so much it's hard to find time. Now our house is being renovated due to water damage so I have no kitchen and we have to eat out. Certainly not healthy. But that will certainly be solved by July haha. I can feel when I ovulate so we just prevent if it's before and don't after. I go in this week to a pelvic floor pt to get my uterus back in place. I'm scared it'll fall out after another baby! 

I went through a moment of not wanting another but I think I'd really regret not trying one more time. 

I hope you're all well!


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Hi Mrs Hudson, no worries my life was getting very hectic too and I stopped visiting BnB for weeks at a time. I hope that DS gets over his clingy phase soon!

I have felt the same about DS and not wanting another but I think I would regret not trying too!

Beautiful photo of you and your son :)

I still have not gotten my period! That makes 13 months PP, 22 months altogether. I kind of miss it. I don't like taking pg tests regularly, seems a waste when I'm not trying to be pregnant right now! Hopefully I get my AF back soon, LO and I are cutting out our regular nighttime feedings.


----------



## MrsHudson

How are you and your partner now Daisy? Better than in December?

I'm sorry about AF. That makes it hard. I got mine around 9 months pp when ds started sleeping better at night. Then my supply completely dried during my last pregnancy and he weaned. That was one of the hardest things for me but it's given me a new freedom and now I can work here and there without worrying about him. They say night weaning is the best way to get af back so give it a try. I think your lo is at a good age for it.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Well on good days I am hopeful but we still have our regular spats. I want our relationship to be better some days I just dont have the energy

The weaning seems like such a relief! DS is a booby baby for sure and nurses quite a lot in the day and still twice in the night I think. But he really gets a lot of comfort from it and is teething so I'm not going to make him suffer. When I have tried I get uncomfortably engorged :wacko: I didn't realize this til I spent two nights away from him and had to pump through the night


----------



## MrsHudson

Have you thought about counseling? I'm really sorry you're going through that. Relationship issues are the worst. 

Yeah it's probably best not to do it now. DS was super easy and he was crazy about the boob too. It was very shocking that he was so ok with it. Engorgement sucks. I'm not sure if it's because I have small boobs are what but I didn't get that too much. I only made enough for him and that was it. 

So I go in tomorrow to have my uterus massaged back into place. Should be interesting. Lol


----------



## DaisyDreamer

That sounds interesting, is that physical therapy or massage therapy? I'm in school for massage therapy in Washington

And yeah especially when he's sick he just wants mom all the time! FOB is on a trip with his parents so it's just me and the baby for 10 days. Hopefully that'll satisfy him :haha:


----------



## MrsHudson

I'm doing both because my problems are extensive. I got af a week and a half early this cycle so I couldn't start pt. I just saw the person doing the Mayan abdominal massage and she just did acupuncture. I need massage to put it back in place and pt to strengthen the muscles to keep it in place. My pelvic floor is a hot mess. 

Aww I hope you enjoy your time alone with him! 

DH finally said he wants another baby! I can't believe July is only a few months away! Hopefully I can get my issues sorted out first. My af is kind of weird because of the tilted uterus.


----------



## littlegirl87

Hello! 
DH and I are considering TTC#2, and if we decide it's a go we will start trying in July 2017. I am nervous to start trying again. It was rough with #1, but we were blessed with a miracle and now have a happy and healthy little girl! 

I would definitely like to get on a better exercise routine, in order to have my body in the best shape it can be in when (if) we are lucky enough to get pregnant with #2

I honestly do not have a preference either way. I would love a boy for my husband, but I would be just fine with another little girl as well! As long as it is healthy that is all that matters to me!

Looking forward to talking with all of you!


----------



## MrsHudson

Hi littlegirl! Sounds like a good plan. Was it just tough for you to get pregnant? 

DH and I just booked a trip to the mountain town we got married in for the purpose anniversary. So we'll have some alone time at the beginning of June for 3 days! Never been away from ds more than just overnight so it should be interesting. I'm looking forward to reconnecting with him though since July is coming so fast.


----------



## littlegirl87

It was extremely difficult for me to get pregnant. We tried for about 3 years total, and I actually was super sure that I was not able to have children. Then out of the blue I was pregnant when we had totally given up. DD is TRULY a miracle! 

Your trip sounds like fun! I think DH and I could really use something like that to reconnect as well. It is just amazing how adding a child into the dynamic can change things so much between the husband and wife relationship. And I don't think it is always in a bad way, but definitely different!


----------



## mandaa1220

I'm dropping out. I got an unexpected and unplanned BFP yesterday.


----------



## MrsHudson

littlegirl87 said:


> It was extremely difficult for me to get pregnant. We tried for about 3 years total, and I actually was super sure that I was not able to have children. Then out of the blue I was pregnant when we had totally given up. DD is TRULY a miracle!
> 
> Your trip sounds like fun! I think DH and I could really use something like that to reconnect as well. It is just amazing how adding a child into the dynamic can change things so much between the husband and wife relationship. And I don't think it is always in a bad way, but definitely different!

I really hope things won't take so long this time around! My heart always breaks for my friends who take a little more time. But I'm a firm believer in whats meant to happen will and I will send very positive thoughts your way. 

Yes I think it will be nice. We still love each other but it's definitely changed. You get so tied up caring for the little ones, you forget your partner. Plus with my issues down south I think he is scared to even pursue that. 

Got af today. Only two more cycles!


----------



## MrsHudson

Congrats mandaa!


----------



## mandaa1220

Thanks. I'm shocked, but an anniversary baby was apparently meant to be.


----------



## littlegirl87

Thank you MrsHudson! I am also a firm believer of what is meant to be will happen! I mean last time I TRULY believed that I could not EVER get pregnant, and then when I least expected it, BOOM I was pregnant! And truly it was WONDERFUL! So maybe that will be the case again! 

Congratulations mandaa!!! What a blessing! H&H 9 months to you!


----------



## MrsHudson

Hey ladies! I'm on CD7 and we decided to give it a try. I should O next week during our vacation haha. I have good feeling just scared for another mc.


----------



## littlegirl87

Thinking of you MrsHudson! Hope that it goes well, and hoping for no more MC's! 
:hugs:


----------



## MrsHudson

Thank you! I hope you're doing well.


----------



## littlegirl87

I am! I have a regular check up with my doctor on June 23rd and we will be talking about our options then! kind of looking forward to it, although the thought of getting back into ttc makes me a little nervous, but a much better nervous this time than the first time! :flower:


----------



## MrsHudson

Oh that sounds exciting! I hope it goes well and you'll have to up date us. I know ttc is stressful yet exciting. I really hope it's easier for you this time around.


----------



## MrsHudson

I'm pretty sure I'm O today. Hopefully we catch this egg! TTC is so stressful I just want it over.


----------



## littlegirl87

Ahhhhhh best of luck to you! :flower:


----------



## amotherslove

hi, can i join? theres a decent chance we will be ttc this july too!!!! which is faster than our original plan of october!!! :)


----------



## MrsHudson

Welcome amotherslove!

Well we didn't catch it this month so looks like we're on for July. My cycles have been differing by a day or 2 the last few months which is kind of annoying. Anywhere from 28, 27 or 29 days.


----------



## MrsHudson

Well July is here! How is everyone doing? 

I just entered my fertile window. We dtd yesterday but I haven't O quite yet.


----------



## drudai

Good luck this cycle. :flower: Looks like you've been waiting awhile. December seems like a distant memory now and soon we'll be there again. 

We are starting ttc#2 this month too. I really wanna announce a baby before Xmas time. :)


----------



## Bethany0016

Hi everyone! Hope you don't mind my joining you. I've been lurking for about 6 months and finally made an account about a month ago. It's time to start talking instead of being a creeper!

I'm taking my last Nuvaring out on the 31st so we'll start officially trying in August but we've been talking through all the ins and outs since March. I'm so excited and he's getting less fearful of fatherhood ever day, but is much more on board than I expected. When we started talking about TTC we both agreed NTNP sounded right for us but somehow in the last few months we're both all about the planning. And not just TTC planning but we've figured out parenting and rearing ideas that excite us both. 

Anyway, just wanted to say hello and find some support in what is already the longest stretch of the WTT schedule. 27 days to go!


----------



## MrsHudson

Welcome drudai and Bethany! I wish you both lots of luck. 

To be honest it's taken me some time to get over my mc and though I never fully will, it seems easier now that my due date for that pregnancy has passed. Time flies when you're chasing a toddler! We also waited a bit since we went to Mexico in January since the CDC advises wating ttc for 6 months after visiting affected areas. 

Bethany we always plan because after 10 years, my DH and I don't really dtd that often lol. He works 12 hour days and my DS is very high strung so we don't have much energy at the end of the day. Plus learning about your cycle comes in handy even after. I would expect your first cycle to be a little wonky coming off the ring. 

I have several signs that I'm O today so hopefully last night covered it. I figure well dtd Thursday for good measure. I've been rather enjoying ttc this time around haha.


----------



## drudai

Good luck, Mrs!! :dance: I am hoping you get your BFP. I am testing OPK, but I am just unsure if it was positive today or if it's still not dark enough.


----------



## MrsHudson

I believe the test line should be darker than the control? I used OPK last time and they're a pain for me lol. I mostly pay attention to cm and the cramps i get around O time.


----------



## drudai

I normally would look for those signs too, but IUD removal has me unsure of what twitches are what. Haven't had much CM since removal, some spotting but that's normal.


----------



## MrsHudson

Oh yeah that makes sense! I used them last time because I was still bf and wasn't even sure I was O yet. My cycles were all over too.


----------



## MrsHudson

Well ladies I got my Bfp yesterday. I'll be 4 weeks on Wednesday!

I wish you all the best of luck and thanks for WTT with me.


----------



## drudai

Oh my gosh, how amazing!! Congrats MrsH!


----------



## MrsHudson

Thank you! Just praying for sticky bean this time.


----------



## Bethany0016

Congrats! That's so exciting!


----------

